# Converting fresh to salt



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I have an establised 29 gal fresh. I want to convert it to salt. Do I need to start from scratch or can I convert the already cycled fresh water to salt water? And, will it be instantly established and ready for fish?


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

sorry dude they are differnt types of bacteria.....you will get a huge aminia spike....there is saltwater Bio-Spira avaliable now.....this guy will see it to you at a good price...tell him i sent ya his way


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sorry to say but u have to start from scratch
the same filtration can be used just cleaned and u need a new substrate


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks guys. I'm brand new to saltwater and doing my research.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

They covered it. Best bet is to get your gravel (crushed coral usually, by the way)but to also get some gravel from an established marine tank (steal some bacteria! ). This should help you get the cycle going. I'm not big on those additives.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

acestro said:


> They covered it. Best bet is to get your gravel (crushed coral usually, by the way)but to also get some gravel from an established marine tank (steal some bacteria! ). This should help you get the cycle going. I'm not big on those additives.


 I'm way ahead of you. I'm already planning on stealing a handful of established crushed coral from my friends fish store.


----------



## HawkHunter (Nov 11, 2003)

live rock, live sand, etc.. yes those help =)


----------

